# Serie A 01-02 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Reggina v Inter
 01/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  9.00 4.00 1.35 All Bets (22) 
Juventus v Roma
 01/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.95 3.00 4.00 All Bets (24) 
Atalanta v Lecce
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Cagliari v Bologna
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.10 2.90 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Lazio v Catania
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.75 3.10 4.80 All Bets (24) 
Palermo v Chievo
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.55 3.30 6.50 All Bets (24) 
Sampdoria v Torino
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.70 3.10 5.25 All Bets (23) 
Siena v Fiorentina
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.85 2.80 2.55 All Bets (24) 
Udinese v Genoa
 02/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.75 3.10 4.80 All Bets (24) 
AC Milan v SSC Napoli
 02/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (24)


----------

